# Beelitz Heilstatten - Feb 2012 (Image Intensive)



## Priority 7 (Feb 23, 2012)

The first exploration I had on my list in Berlin, this report was compiled by Priority 9 (My 9 year old daughter). For a first attempt at research and writing I am impressed however I caught her out with one of her paragraphs that read " This was my first explore outside of Norway" bless her. In the end the research is sound if not completely her own hand 

Beelitz-Heilstätten is a large hospital complex of about 60 buildings including a cogeneration plant erected from 1898 on according to plans of architect Heino Schmieden. Originally designed as a tuberculosis sanatorium by the Berlin workers' health insurance corporation, the complex from the beginning of World War I on was a military hospital for the Imperial German Army. During October and November 1916, Adolf Hitler recuperated at Beelitz-Heilstätten after being wounded in the leg at the Battle of the Somme, the hospital is even mentioned in his book Mein Kampf. 







In 1945, Beelitz-Heilstätten was occupied by Soviet forces, and the complex remained a Soviet military hospital until 1995, well after the German reunification. In December 1990 Erich Honecker was admitted to Beelitz-Heilstätten after being forced to resign as the head of the East German government.






Following the Soviet withdrawal, attempts were made to privatise the complex, but they were not entirely successful. Some sections of the hospital remain in operation as a neurological rehabilitation center and as a center for research and care for victims of Parkinson’s disease. The remainder of the complex, including the surgery, the psychiatric ward, and a rifle range, was abandoned in 2000. As of 2007, none of the abandoned hospital buildings or the surrounding area was secured, giving the area the feel of a ghost town. This has made Beelitz-Heilstätten a destination for curious visitors and a film set for movies like The Pianist from 2002 and Valkyrie from 2008. 
This amazing hospital complex, just outside Berlin, has been on the top of my “to do” locations since I read TeeJF and Tonto’s reports a while back. Nothing quite prepared me for the huge buildings and the area covered by the buildings is quite overwhelming. As a result I have an massive amount of photos all of which can be found here http://www.prioritysevenphotography.co.uk/?p=337. Below is a "small" selection.















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Feb 23, 2012)

This looks superb! Great Report P9/ P7


----------



## night crawler (Feb 23, 2012)

Brilliant report there 7 the photo's are first class.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2012)

what a cracking building and the machinery and pulley system look interesting,great photos.


----------



## KingRat (Feb 23, 2012)

And again !!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't it look lovely in the snow! Are you glad you did it? Did it live up to the hype? ;-)


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice shot mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ it did indeed and I think that a second day there would have been a good idea we could have finished it off then


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2012)

Stunning, this is nudging the top of my to-do list


----------



## tattooed (Feb 25, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for sharing these  I just can't wait to go there myself!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 25, 2012)

There are places I need to finish at Beelitz but we spent a second day at KK instead


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice stuff fella


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> I caught her out with one of her paragraphs that read " This was my first explore outside of Norway" bless her.



She isn't the only one "copying" something methinx.... now where did I put my copy of "Beauty in Decay"... 

Still, if you're there it's one of those pix that just has to be "done" isn't it!


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice spot, however I took loads without me there and this was the only one that wasn't out of focus or misted up no idea why either as this is the one I like the least


----------



## lilli (Mar 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> .... now where did I put my copy of "Beauty in Decay"...



Hopefully in the bin or a nice toasty open fire


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 6, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice spot, however I took loads without me there and this was the only one that wasn't out of focus or misted up no idea why either as this is the one I like the least



I got a hell of a lot of misting up at Beelitz, even in October when the weather was unseasonably warm, let alone in winter in the snow. Seems to be a feature of the place! Mind you i shot one in the bath house that misted up and it actually made the shot look rather good in a fake, steamy baths atmosphere kind of way!


----------



## djgroovy1 (May 21, 2012)

What an impressive building.. in its day it must have been really beautiful.. its still beautiful now,, i mean in structure and ornate bits.. just lloks very very tierd.. id love to have the money to put these buildings back to standard.. Great pictures excellent job


----------

